# Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...



## Krait666 (24. März 2012)

*Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Moin zusammen, 

hab meine PC über Nacht Battlefield 3 runterladen lassen, wache jetzt auf und wodurch?!...durch den klackernden Front-Gehäuselüfer meines neuen Cooler Master Silencio 550 (haha!) Gehäuses.
Hört sich an wie bei nem Glücksrad und ist extrem nervig. Laut Google soll ja das Lager kaputt sein aber...das Ding ist nagelneu und ich hatte das traurigerweise auch schon letzens bei dem H60 CPU-Lüfter...

Kann ich da was machen außer ersetzten und mit Öl zuschmieren? Auf die beiden Sachen hab ich nämlich keine Lust^^....

Hab die beiden Gehäuselüfter am Netzteil wegen zu kurzer Kabel und meine CPU ist übertaktet mit ner Spannung von 1,35V macht das vllt was aus bzw. ist das klackernd dadurch entstanden? 
Ich bin ziemlich sauer auf das neue Teil.

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß Krait


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*



> Kann ich da was machen außer ersetzten und mit Öl zuschmieren? Auf die beiden Sachen hab ich nämlich keine Lust^^....


Mal ehrlich, was erwartest du jetzt von uns


----------



## Krait666 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Stimmt :/ was ist den eure Meinung dazu bzw. hab ich das Ding durch den Anschluß ans Netzteil und der höheren Spannung der CPU kaputt gemacht ?


----------



## Aggrotyp (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*



Krait666 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Hört sich an wie bei nem Glücksrad und ist extrem nervig. Laut Google soll ja das Lager kaputt sein aber...das Ding ist nagelneu und ich hatte das traurigerweise auch schon letzens bei dem H60 CPU-Lüfter...
> 
> ...


 
Mach doch das gehäuse auf und schau mal ob was an den lüfter streifen könnte, würde am ehesten zur geräuschbeschreibung passen.


----------



## Krait666 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Hab eben das Gehäuse aufgemacht und mal an dem Stromkabel rumgezogen und jenachdem wie ich es hielt hörte das klackern auf ...das Kabel ist aber auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt im Lüfter, ka werds mal mit nem Kabelbinder fixeren und gucken wie es weiter läuft.


----------



## Aggrotyp (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein kabel in den lüfter reinhängen. 
kann genauso eine folie oder ein etikett sein das bei zunehmender rpm reingesaugt wird.

wenn du am kabel rumspielst hörts auf, dreht der lüfter dann mit der selben geschwindigkeit? wird doch kein kabelbruch sein...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Baue den Lüfter mal und probiere ihn außerhalb. Sollte er dort imme rnoch Krach machen kannst du ja hier im Forum den Support von Coolermaster anschreiben, oder dich direkt per RMA an Coolermaster wenden.


----------



## biohaufen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Also ich würde sagen Umtauschen --> Lager hin...


----------



## seppo1887 (30. März 2012)

Wenn da ein Staubfilter drin ist, nimm den mal raus. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Hatte das erst vor 2-3 Tagen bei einem NZXT. Phantom. Neuer Lüfter rein, funzt 3-4 Tage gut und dann ohne das ich was mache, fängt er an zu klackern.


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Tausch ihn einfach um. Ist das einfachste.


----------



## lunar19 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*



Krait666 schrieb:


> Stimmt :/ was ist den eure Meinung dazu bzw. hab ich das Ding durch den Anschluß ans Netzteil und der höheren Spannung der CPU kaputt gemacht ?



Nein, soweit ich weiß, dürfte sowas nicht möglich sein. Ich denke, dass einfachste wär, zum Händler zurück und neu fordern


----------



## Ryle (30. März 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter klackert nach nur 1 Woche Betrieb...*

Wenn du meist es klackert wie bei Glücksrad muss da schon fast irgendwas am Rotor anecken. Um das auszuschließen, einfach mal ausbauen und anschließen. Wenn das Ding da immer noch rappelt > reklamieren.

Lagerschaden erkennt man relativ schnell mit einem Schwenktest. Dazu Lüfter neben das Ohr halten und von der vertikalen Position in die horizontale und wieder zurück. Wenn er in gewissen Positionen klackert liegts am Lager, wenn er nichts von sich gibt schlägt im Gehäuse irgendein Teil gegen den Rotor. Meist sind das Kabel, Kabelbinder oder Gussfehler von Kunststoffteilen wie der Rahmen des Luftfilters.


----------

